# underwater camera or vex



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I use a portable lcd screen sonar and want to upgrade this year. i'm torn between a vex and an underwater camera. been looking online they seem to be in about the same price range until you get into the combo units. what would you be buying and why?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I have a vexilar my buddy has a camera they both have there pros and cons, with the camera it's nice to know what species of fish is down there but it seems like unless the water is pretty dang clean it's hard seeing. If my unit died tomorrow I'd buy another flasher but that's just me I'm sure someone on here will prefer the camera over the flasher


----------



## BuckeyeTom (Apr 6, 2004)

Vexilar...


It's the most simple/easy technology for icefishing in ohio. Most of our water is murky for the underwater cameras. You wont regret buying a vex. Two of the fl8 genz packs on the buy sell swap forum for 200/225. Hard to beat that.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Pretty much what the others have said. Cameras are a novelty and if the water is cloudy you might as well just leave them at home. A good flasher (be it vex or marcum or another type) is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I have both, and I agree with everyone, vex first. Camera is good at Id’ing species though, I thought I was vexing a bunch of perch at Moggie last year, droppped camera down and they were thousands of shad swimming around.


----------



## Gibsonjohio (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m looking for a vex. For ponds, reservoirs, inland lakes and Lake Erie. What would you suggest. Fl8 or something better. 
Thanks


----------



## Mrwiggler (Jan 26, 2017)

Got rid of my camera.....hard to see anything! Had a Marcum flasher, that served me well.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I really like both myself. Last year I was fishing Devils Lake ND and was unlucky enough to hit a miserable weather pattern that had shut the bite down. I was sitting on a hole in 38' of water and marking tons of fish but no takers when I remembered my kids had bought me a Aquaview Micro a year before that I had stuffed in my bag so I dug it out and dropped it down to see what I could find. I was amazed, I was sitting on top of hundreds of perch and even the occasional nice walleye. I watched on my screen as the perch would nose up to my bait, very slowly and gently 'mouth it' but never really suck it in and this was all totally undetectable on my rod or spring bobber. So I watched until one pulled it in and I set the hook and bam, caught perch. I caught about a dozen perch this way over the next 20 minutes and then the damn camera screen went solid blue and would not come back. That was all the fish I caught that day and when I got back to the lodge I discovered I was one of few that caught any at all, and I had done as good as anyone. The cameras do not work in every situation but the certainly have a place. If mine would have not fouled up I'm certain I would have had a limit of perch that day when no one was getting limits.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

ezbite said:


> I use a portable lcd screen sonar and want to upgrade this year. i'm torn between a vex and an underwater camera. been looking online they seem to be in about the same price range until you get into the combo units. what would you be buying and why?


You're going to be able to get more use from a vex/flasher than an underwater camera. The camera is nice for clear water, but stained/dark water is pretty tough and then you're stuck fishing blind. Definitely go with the flasher first. Get the camera down the road as an add-on to your arsenal.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

What kind of sonar do you use now?


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Gibsonjohio said:


> I’m looking for a vex. For ponds, reservoirs, inland lakes and Lake Erie. What would you suggest. Fl8 or something better.
> Thanks


I have a fl12 I've never got to try lake Erie other than the local harbor but for the inland lakes it works great for me I got no complaints .


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Flasher, no question. Marcums are really good units also. You can get the camera later if you will even need it. Ive been using flashers for probably 30 yrs now. I’ve been debating a marcum camera for a few years, just haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I did buy one of the older ones a some years back, the one that had the very boxy tv looking thing and returned it. Couldn’t see a damn thing. They are much better now. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

The "Zoom" on the high end units is a plus. My Fl20 has it and I can zoom the bottom 8 ft but yet see the whole water colum at the same time.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

ezbite said:


> I use a portable lcd screen sonar and want to upgrade this year. i'm torn between a vex and an underwater camera. been looking online they seem to be in about the same price range until you get into the combo units. what would you be buying and why?


"You looking for those plastic guns you threw over the side?"


----------



## CFIden (Oct 9, 2014)

I have both the FL8 and Marcum VX1. I fished without sonar for years until I fished with a buddy that had on and went out immediately and got a used FL8. I got a new Marcum VX1 a few years ago because of all the hype I was hearing about the bottom scan. I rarely fish in water deeper than 20'. I find myself using the FL8 and letting others use the Marcum now as it is so simple to use and I like it better or I leave it in the truck as a back up. I hardly ever used the bottom scan on the Marcum. the camera is nice in clear water but I can't even imagine ice fishing now without a sonar. It let's you know if fish are present and at what depth. Then just bring your bait up and screw with them until they bite. Think of all the fish you wouldn't even know where there if you were watching your bait 6" off bottom with a camera and the fish were suspended above you. Hope that helps.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I've had a Vex for a really long time and it is an amazing tool for catching fish. I use mine out of my boat to vertical jig in addition to ice fishing. They are remarkably well made and easy to use. I am still using the original battery. The deepest water I have ever used it in was 30' and it worked very well. When using it on lake erie I usually have to figure out which way the current is moving my lures and drill a hole for the transducer outside of my shanty. You absolutely cannot go wrong with a Vexilar. I am a cheapskate so I have the most basic model FL-8.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Last year I went back and forth with flasher or a traditional fish finder. I ended up buying a Garmin striker 5 ice pack and then I bought an off brand underwater cameras from Amazon and really couldn't be happier. The unit has basic gps, I can split screen like shown with regular finder. And after using it I really mostly use the traditional fish finder with the A scope turned on. I have heard people say there is a delay. I guess if there is any, in my old age I'm not fast enough to tell anyway. I then bought a regular transducer with the suction cup on it so when I go on a trip and rent a boat I have a nice portable graph to use. So for around $500 I have a portable fish finder, an ice pack unit and a camera. All set, bring on the ice






























Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

miked913 said:


> Last year I went back and forth with flasher or a traditional fish finder. I ended up buying a Garmin striker 5 ice pack and then I bought an off brand underwater cameras from Amazon and really couldn't be happier. The unit has basic gps, I can split screen like shown with regular finder. And after using it I really mostly use the traditional fish finder with the A scope turned on. I have heard people say there is a delay. I guess if there is any, in my old age I'm not fast enough to tell anyway. I then bought a regular transducer with the suction cup on it so when I go on a trip and rent a boat I have a nice portable graph to use. So for around $500 I have a portable fish finder, an ice pack unit and a camera. All set, bring on the ice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that’s a nice option also. My LX7 has both flasher and sounder. No gps tho. I can send it in and upgrade to an LX9 which is just adding the camera to it.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

That's so funny, I have the Garmin Striker 7 in my boat and I also bought the ice pack and it's a good graph, but after ten plus years of using a vexilar I couldn't get used to it. I love it in my boat, the side view feature alone is amazing.


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have a vex FL18 I sold my camera for lack of use love the zoom mode and simplicity to operate you will get more use from a flasher type unit imo let youre wallet be youre guide


----------



## terrystoy (Apr 20, 2014)

velxar all the way


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

hatteras1 said:


> "You looking for those plastic guns you threw over the side?"


 another 1911 peewee herman attacking me in a thread that has no relevance to his grievance.... just like the 1911.. OOOOH!! the GLOCKSTER strikes again..


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Camera is more entertaining, especially when you are into bull gil's. You cannot begin to imagine how close those bull's get to the lure and how long they sit there and finally hit and spit. Vex will produce more fish but never provided the excitement like a camera.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

Shortdrift said:


> Camera is more entertaining, especially when you are into bull gil's. You cannot begin to imagine how close those bull's get to the lure and how long they sit there and finally hit and spit. Vex will produce more fish but never provided the excitement like a camera.


I dunno about the camera producing more excitement than the vexilar I get pretty stoked up to see that red bar on the screen then even more to see it start lifting up off the bottom.


----------



## nightranger (Oct 2, 2011)

one point people aren,t saying is,you can auger a bad hole.on any lake there are good spots and bad spots. I went to a shipwreck,set up my sonar to check depth and mark fish. as I jigged I kept getting snagged up and found out 2hrs later after deploying camera,that I was right on top of an underwater "bush",another time fishing shipwrecks I found out iwas putting my jig between a big rock and a barrel. I could see a nice flat "intersection " area with sandy bottom,but couldn,t guess which 10-12' direction it was from my already drilled hole.both can be challenging to operate proficiently,but both have very specific pro,s and con,s.if your fishing erie for walleyes,you need a flasher/sonar.if you pan fishing smaller lakes,cameras are an excellent supplement.i use the c-fish w/ 360 degree camera bollard.it,s cheap,$165 complete,self contained ,but only has 65' tether.otherwise I use one of my "cheapy" sonars that are "given" to you in a boat package.as long as I know my depth and whether or not I,m all alone where I,m at,i can usually figure it out jigging.when the fish are biting really good you don,t need a camera,but you will always need a depth sounder.get the vex first,compliment later with camera,both have there learning curves .


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I will chime in here...I prefer the Lowrance. If you set the ping speed to max, you are only marginally if any less real time than a flasher. Bonus is that you have a 3 or 4 second “record” of what has happened on screen. My current set up is a an Elite 5 DSI with gps and mapping in an ice pack purchased used for $100. Can take it on Kayak, boat, rentals when camping, etc. IMO much more versatile technologically advanced tool for less money. Would have a real hard time from a price/value standpoint paying the money they want for the old school tech in a new Vex. To each their own.

I have an old school Aqua View with the magnifier. Outside of the shanty it’s basically useless. Same goes when you are covering water drilling lots of holes. However, I find it very useful and downright fun, especially with guests or kids when hunkered down on fish and in the Frabil. I too have seen hits and caught fish that were undetectable without it. Will likely upgrade to a newer color one that you can actually use in daylight soon.

If it had to be one, would be a nice graph hands down


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a VEX FL8 & an Aqua Vu Micro. Both have their purposes. I'll use the Vex to find find fish, especially in deeper waters, but in shallow depths the Aqua Vu is used. 

I also utiilize the Aqua Vu to fine tune my search:
- to identify fish species and size 
- to identifiy structure
- to identify bottom type,
- to identify weed lines & drop offs
- to study fish feeding patterns


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

A flasher over the camera as many have stated most the local waters are too stained to use a camera. I have the Marcum vx-1 pro which they have slightly changed the name on the newer models. It. has the bottom zoom where you can see the bottom and the whole water column, just wish you could adjust the zoom to different zones. Good inexpensive unit


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I run vex FLX28's yeah that means two I also have a micro Aquaview in case I want to see what I'm marking, or what I dropped.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

quackpot said:


> I run vex FLX28's yeah that means two I also have a micro Aquaview in case I want to see what I'm marking, or what I dropped.


Have both, the AV Micro cam worked great on Sag Bay last year when the gators were finicy, watched them slowly suck in, and bam..Have a Marcum VX1-Pro, but just got another Vex, so the Marcum get retired(if anyone needs a good unit)


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Just ordered the Garmin 73 with Panoptix package. Worked my whole life so I can enjoy retirement. I’m gonna enjoy it. Sold all my flashers years ago. Use an elite 5 ice package and Humminbird 5 ice now. Rarely use the flasher mode on either. I also have an older micro vu that I enjoy using for bluegill fishing on Pymatuning. That Panoptix is a whole new game changer. I’ll post reports when I get a chance to use it.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

You will love it chaunc! It’s a game changer for sure. Have fun with it!



chaunc said:


> Just ordered the Garmin 73 with Panoptix package. Worked my whole life so I can enjoy retirement. I’m gonna enjoy it. Sold all my flashers years ago. Use an elite 5 ice package and Humminbird 5 ice now. Rarely use the flasher mode on either. I also have an older micro vu that I enjoy using for bluegill fishing on Pymatuning. That Panoptix is a whole new game changer. I’ll post reports when I get a chance to use it.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got my set in today. Didn’t realize it would be so heavy. Easily close to 15 pounds, maybe more. Glad I have a smitty sled. Now come on ice.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

wow.... the Garmin 73 with Panoptix lists for $1800. 

I understand it's a game changer, but at that price, it's outa my price range & most likely 80% of recreational ice fishing community. 

Professionals & Guides will certainly find it an extreme plus, but for the average ice fisherman I think it's beyond a reasonable price point.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I never new what the panoptix was until a few weeks ago wow is it amazing I'd love to play with one


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The Garmin 73 with Panoptix package is a Fish Finder on Steroids. 

It'll certainly help in not having to drill 300 holes with every outing searching for fish.

I'd hate to be against anyone in a tourney that has one.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Cheap compared to a carbon 16. Or if you have a combo of a few 16/12's at the helm and a 9" on the bow.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Unbelievable technology. Never knew there was such a device. 
How would this work for summer/fall perching in a boat?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

$diesel$ said:


> Unbelievable technology. Never knew there was such a device.
> How would this work for summer/fall perching in a boat?


Looking forward to finding out next season when I put it on the boat.
Ibj, I worked hard all my life to be able to get toys like this. I’m not looking to make money using it. Just wanna enjoy what life I have left as tomorrow isn’t promised to any of us. I’m going too. Life planning helped me greatly too.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Absolutely Chaunc! You will be able to use it year around not just for ice fishing so its definitely worth it!

As far as the camera/flasher matter.....its literally per preference. Each person is different. As far as people saying if its cloudy water a camera is useless....well thats not true at all. Ive been using cameras for years and im sure if you have a cheaper lower quality camera it wont be quite as nice or clear as a nicer one but I will use my camera in the bay at whites landing in chocolate milk and granted my camera hole is only 6" from fishing hole but I can still see perch when they come in and watch them hit. If you know the bay you know what dirty chocolate water looks like lol. Ive used it in 30' of water on lake erie catching pig walleye and in reservoirs.....no problem.

Nowwww the one complaint I do have is if you plan on fishing into dark.....they do make infrared lighting that does not effect the fish and you can see while fishing after dark but most just have LED lights that turn on and brighten up the water so you can see but that does effect the fish. That I dont like. 

Like Short Drift stated though.....if you have never fished a camera you have zero clue how many times you have missed a fish from them sucking it in and blowing it out instantly. Its hilarious watching fish do it on camera but if your not able to see it on cam you would never feel it. 

There is also times where you will be fishing for perch and a walleye will swim through but your using a small tungsten and with a camera you can reel it up quick and drop down a spoon or something quick and have a chance at that fish. 

I run the LX9 and contemplating on selling it for the RT9 and have had zero issues with it. Love the options on dual screening the sonar and camera at the same time but 99.9% of the time im only running the camera during the day and flasher at dark. Awesome unit though if you can afford it! 

Now its just hoping for some safe ice soon!!!! Stay Safe guys!


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

That Garmin 73 with Panoptix is just crazy cool.

I use a Vex 18 and an old B&W Aqua View. Once is gets dark this camera is pretty useless unless in real shallow and clear water...with some kind of light shining down the hole. Many times the Vex would be lit up with marks and the camera confirms what's down there...lousy school of shad.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

swone said:


> I've had a Vex for a really long time and it is an amazing tool for catching fish. I use mine out of my boat to vertical jig in addition to ice fishing. They are remarkably well made and easy to use. I am still using the original battery. The deepest water I have ever used it in was 30' and it worked very well. When using it on lake erie I usually have to figure out which way the current is moving my lures and drill a hole for the transducer outside of my shanty. You absolutely cannot go wrong with a Vexilar. I am a cheapskate so I have the most basic model FL-8.


My brother's FL8 is 25 years old and only on second battery.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

